#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > DE LOUNGE >  >  Verjaardagskalender - met dank aan F.Fokker

## Freek Fokker

hallo allemaal!

ik denk ik breng het heugelijke nieuws zelf maar, maar het is zover.
Ik ben vandaag 18 geworden. En ik vind dat iedereen het mag weten!! :Big Grin: 
Meteen maar het roze papiertje gaan halen dacht ik zo[8D]

----------


## sis

En ,
mag je nou vliegen met een fokker  :Big Grin:

----------


## DJP-BIM

bij deze gefeliciteerd,

----------


## Drive inn tnt

gefeliciteerd :Big Grin:

----------


## BAJ productions

gefeliciteerd fijne dag nog.

----------


## jurjen_barel

Van harte en zo, en nog vele jaren...

----------


## djbirdie

gefeliciteerd!!

----------


## DjFlo

Gefeliciteerd!
Heb je leuke dinge gekrege :Wink: 

Btw kunnen we niet een verjaardags topic maken?

groeten

floris

----------


## Fritz

Gefeliciteerd!!

Laat ook maar ff weten als je dat roze papiertje inderdaad hebt!  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

Dan is er weer eentje 18...

En weer vergeten ze te vragen wat die +18ers graag hadden om te drinken?

PROFICIAT!


ps : voor de mensen op de sjet, volstaat wat bier, cola en wodka of whiskey.

----------


## speakerfreak

gefeliciteert, daar niet van maar als nou zomaar elk lid gaat zeggen dat ie jarig is...

----------


## pro`d`user

mag ik al wel een topic openen dat ik over heel lang jarig ben?
en dat jaar daarop pas 18wordt?

Gefeliciteerd Freek, geniet ervan.
Het is alweer bijna niet meer je verjaardag.

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DjFlo_
> 
> kunnen we niet een verjaardags topic maken?



Is wel een goed idee denk ik. De eerst volgende mag m starten!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freek Fokker

Zo mijn verjaardag is weer ten einde gekomen, en ik heb er zelfs alweer een dagje zaak opzitten.
Maar bedankt voor al jullie reacties!
Het is natuurlijk niet de bedoeling dat voor elke verjaardag een topic word geopend, maar ik vond het wel leuk om even te vertellen dat ik dus 18 ben geworden.
Ik ben dus nu voor de wet handelingsbekwaam, of ik dat ook echt ben kan ik niet beoordelen maar dat terzijde.

Nogmaals bedankt voor de reacties en tot ziens maar weer...

PS als ik het roze papiertje heb dan breng ik dit topic wel weer even boven water.

----------


## Koemar

...Zo dan is Nu de beurt aan mij!
Ik ben vandaag dus ook 18 geworden [ :Embarrassment: )]
..Vandaag alleen examens  :Frown: 

Greetz.... :Wink:

----------


## Fritz

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Koemar_
> 
> 
> ...Zo dan is Nu de beurt aan mij!
> Ik ben vandaag dus ook 18 geworden [)]
> ..Vandaag alleen examens 
> 
> Greetz....



En de volgende! He proficiat!! En succes met de examens!

----------


## Harmen

gefeliciteerd!

ook namens ruben verhoek  :Big Grin:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gefeliciteerd  :Wink:

----------


## Koemar

Da feestje bouwen moet wel lukken [ :Embarrassment: )]
Ben 2 Ramsa kastjes (250w) in de tuin aan het zetten en 2 JBL basjes eronder. Moet alleen n beetje opletten dat ik de Mpx 1200 niet open ga zetten.... [8D]

Thanx voor de felecitaties!

----------


## Freek Fokker

ja ook gefeliciteerd,

maar wat zijn ramsa kastjes en een mpx 1200?
Laten we dan maar hiervan het grote verjaardags topic maken. Kan je de naam van een topic veranderen?

----------


## moderator

Jij niet, ik wel  :Smile: 

bij deze , Het groot verjaardagen topic, met dank aan F.Fokker

----------


## Overdrive

Gefeliciteerd!

MPX1200 [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]
Ramsa speakers [xx(]

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Freek Fokker

Ok dan, hier kan iemand dus melding maken als ie jarig is geweest.
Dat zal dus wel een vol topic gaan worden...

Hoe doen we het dan met rijbewijzen, diploma's en andere meuk?

Ik meld mijn toekomstige roze vodje in ieder geval wel hier, tis tenslotte mijn eigen topic[^]

Iedereen nogmaals bedankt voor alle felicitaties

----------


## Gast1401081

Ik ben nog lang niet jarig.......maar voor de liefhebbers : 31-12. idd, oudejaarsdag, en steenbok...

----------


## LJ Bert

ben 30 mei jarig en dit weekend organiseer ik samen met 5 vrienden een mega fuif op mijn verjaardag lekker het hele weekend hard werken. ik zal de fotos posten van de fuif het zal een 'verjaardags'feestje worden  :Smile:

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> ben 30 mei jarig en dit weekend organiseer ik samen met 5 vrienden een mega fuif op mijn verjaardag lekker het hele weekend hard werken. ik zal de fotos posten van de fuif het zal een 'verjaardags'feestje worden



30mei...
staat genoteerd  :Wink: 

Uhm ff ter info...

Eén van de forummonumenten is vandaag jarig.
Veteraan is ie nog niet van leeftijd, maar hij is toch op weg...

Proficiat CyberNBD!

Psssttt Tommie: spring straks wel ff binnen, zal nog wel een stukje smurfentaart zijn zeker?

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LJ Bert_
> 
> ben 30 mei jarig en dit weekend organiseer ik samen met 5 vrienden een mega fuif op mijn verjaardag lekker het hele weekend hard werken. ik zal de fotos posten van de fuif het zal een 'verjaardags'feestje worden



ik ben dan ook jarig, maar mag geen feest meer geven :Frown: .

dank zij koningedag. test kast M-hoorn in de tuin en twee toppies der op en de hele dag vol open :Big Grin: .

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> ik ben dan ook jarig, maar mag geen feest meer geven.



Pardon? Ik zie in je profiel dat je 17 bent, dus word je 30 mei dus 18... GEEN FEEST VOOR JE 18de VERJAARDAG?!?!?! [xx(][:0]
Hoe erg heb je je 30 april dan misdragen? [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## LJ Bert

da is wel balen geen feest op je verjaardag. ik moet dan wel werken maar het zal wel een feestje worden aangezien mijn baas dan ook net jarig is  :Smile:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Smile: 
proficiat nog CyberNBD!

----------


## MC Party

> citaat:
> dank zij koningedag. test kast M-hoorn in de tuin en twee toppies der op en de hele dag *vol open*.



Lijkt me duidelijk he  :Big Grin:

----------


## MSSS

Bij mij duurt het nog even, ben 16 oktober pas jarig word dan wel 18  :Big Grin: 
Proficiat nog cybernbd!

----------


## Freek Fokker

Dr zijn wel een hoop 17 jarigen hier. Of reageren er gewoon alleen maar mensen van 17?

Maar een feestje op je 18de verjaardag is wel een must hoor. Heb ik uiteraard zelf ook gedaan, alleen zonder speakers en lampen en al die meuk...

----------


## jurjen_barel

hehe, ik ook 17... 4 december word ik 18 [8D][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] (als iedereen toch al bezig is met maanden van te voren aankondigen...)

----------


## djbirdie

ik wordt over 9 maanden 19  :Wink:

----------


## Harmen

28 juni word ik 16...

----------


## BAJ productions

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jurjen_barel_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door BAJ productions_
> ...




maar 21 mensen hebben gebeld :Wink: . klonk wel lekker.

alleen blijf ik der bij dat hij bij de achter buren in de tuin beter klonk dan hier :Frown: .

----------


## Stefan17

Als nog gefeliciteerd! 
18 jaar is een erg mooie leeftijd. [8D]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Nou Bert en Bas, bij deze:
GEFELICITEERD!!!  :Smile:

----------


## Scan head

22 april 21 geworden  :Smile: 

Dank!  :Smile:

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

ja hoor... zojuist de respectabele leeftijd van 23 berijkt...

----------


## pro`d`user

Gefeliciteerd Daan... ik neem aan dat jij het wel goed viert

----------


## Freek Fokker

gefeliciteerd,

ik moet de 21ste afrijden trouwens, dus hopen dat ik het haal  :Smile: 

uiteraard meld ik dat even hier

----------


## Freek Fokker

Hallo, allemaal.

het is vandaag dus de 21ste en ik heb mijn rijbewijs gehaald!
Zonder problemen in een keer...
Morgen gauw roze papiertje ophalen want dat gemeentehuis hierzo is maar tot 12 uur open :Frown: 

goedenmiddag

----------


## ralph

mooi...dan kan jij over zeven dagen de bus sturen!

gefeli Freek[ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## Freek Fokker

mm ja dank je wel, maar wat is er over 7 dagen?
Dan zit ik nog op Campzone in Biddinghuizen...

ik hoor het wel, laturt

----------


## Juriaan

Ehm, ik wordt op 17 december, 15

----------


## MatthiasB

Ik ben 14 dagen geleden, den 11 den juli 21 geworden en ben op dezelfde dag voor een goeie 14 dagen naar het ziekenhuis afgevoerd voor men teergeliefde darmen die maar weer is in een knoop lagen.

hip hip hoera, men kl*ten ja

----------


## badboyscrew

Zal het zelf maar hier neer zetten maar ben vandaag al weer 28 geworden
 :Big Grin:  is om de gemiddelde leeftijd hoog te houden hier.

----------


## moderator

gefeliciteerd Aal, en tegenwoordig haal je het gemiddelde naar beneden  :Smile:

----------


## Gast1401081

Van harte , mien jong, en nog veel grijze haren.....

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door badboyscrew_
> 
> Zal het zelf maar hier neer zetten maar ben vandaag al weer 28 geworden
>  is om de gemiddelde leeftijd hoog te houden hier.



Heb je zondagochtend al proficiat gewenst... maar bij deze dus maar weer  :Wink: 
Geef je me ff door wanneer we aan de zuip gaan? Dan hou ik die dag al vrij  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

Zit nog steeds op die taart te wachten alex !  :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFx

ik ben 2 dagen geleden DUS 1 AUG. 13 geworden, wat een leeftijd

----------


## badboyscrew

ben vanavond al aan het bier  :Big Grin: 
dus je bent welkom in oss

----------


## JasperT

Ja! Ben vandaag 20 geworden, mijn tienerjaren zijn officieel voorbij  :Smile:

----------


## ralph

Yeah...gefeliciteerd jasper!

----------


## tomv

Ik ben vandaag aan het genieten van m'n laatste dag als tiener  :Big Grin: 
En morgenvroeg vertrek ik voor een dikke week op productie.

----------


## MC Party

Zo nu hoor ik eindelijk bij de volwassenen  :Big Grin: [8D] :Big Grin: 
En nu eerst ff zorgen dat ik van die kater afkom  :Big Grin: 

*1*[8]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gefeliciteerd, Martin!

----------


## Merijndj

ah, nog 1  :Smile: 

Gister (22-8) 20 geworden... eindelijk geen tiener meer [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ] :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## erik_gj

vandaag(1-10) heb ik het fantastische jaar "17" bereikt *jeuj*

----------


## pieterjan

Ik kan me eigelijk niet voorstellen wat er zo leuk aan 17 worden is? je mag niks meer dan een 16 jarige en 18 ben je nog niet. Ohja donderdag 7-10 behaal ik de fantastiche leeftijd van 18 jaar.

Dus binnekort weer een gevaar op de weg erbij in vianen dus iedereen in de buurt daarvan alvast opgepast.

----------


## DJP-BIM

is van 18 geworden!!!

meteen ook maar 1e rijles erachtergedaan  :Big Grin:

----------


## djbirdie

Gefeliciteerd!

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gefeliciteerd idd!  :Big Grin: 

ikke gloof k nog 17 nachtjes slapen [ :Stick Out Tongue: ][:0]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Nou het is dan eindelijk zover ik ben 16!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )][ :Embarrassment: )]
Wordt net wakker[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

Gefeliciteerd, Tim!!! [ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Drive inn tnt

:Big Grin:

----------


## Jeroen

OLAF IS JARIG!!!!!!!

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeroen_
> 
> OLAF IS JARIG!!!!!!!




OLAF IS DERTIG en we zijn NIET uitgenodigd op de receptie... mooi maar weer!!!!!!

----------


## Freek Fokker

Gefeliciteerd Olaf
Beter gaat iemand even bier fixen

----------


## Dropsen

Reden voor een forummeeting! Bij Olaf thuis dan he  :Big Grin:

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> Reden voor een forummeeting! Bij Olaf thuis dan he



Zou niet de eerste keer zijn...

Maarre nog proficiat het olaf  :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## jurjen_barel

Ik heb gister ook de leeftijd van 18 eindelijk bereikt.  :Big Grin: 

9h15 kwamen m'n ouders al zingend met 2,3 kind binnen: broertje, zusje en videocamera.

3 kwartier later had ik m'n eerste rijles al (cadeau van mn ouders). [:0] [8D]

13h00 het theater weer in, aangezien ik het toch pas een week later vier.

Dus daarom was ik gister niet online om het te melden. [:I]

Wel een coole verjaardag gehad (gezellige toneelgroep uit Engeland: Horse & Bamboo).  :Smile:

----------


## Freek Fokker

2,3 kind heh. Dan ben je statistisch gezien nog redelijk normaal :Smile:

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

DANK U, DANK U

ff 1 ding, ik voel me nog 18.. :Wink:

----------


## djbirdie

heb vandaag de respectabele leeftijd van 19 bereikt  :Smile:

----------


## Dj Nvie

gefeliciteerd  :Big Grin: 
ik was gister jarig

----------


## djbirdie

jij ook gefeliciteerd dan!  :Wink:

----------


## sis

Mag ik iedereen bedanken die mij een mailtje hebben gestuurd voor mijn verjaardag op 28-02-19**  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## Dj Nvie

waren het er veel??  :Wink:  Nog gefeliciteerd... vanaf nu moet je weer 364 dagen wachten [:P]

----------


## ikke dennis

ej allemaal!!!
ik ben 18 geworden vandaag!!!!!!
doeg(K)

----------


## DJ.T

Gefeliciteerd.
Maar wat ik zie in je profiel bij Hobbies: ''Ik weet ongeveer bijna alles''  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
In ieder geval erg optimistisch over jezelf [:P]

----------


## ralph

Joepie!!!!!!!
_(gezongen tekst)_
Der is der een jarig hoera, hoera dat kun je wel zien dat is Axs!

gefelicitaart!

----------


## DJ.T

Gefeli Tom  :Big Grin: 
Maak er een leuke dag van.

----------


## ikke dennis

jaja DJ.T  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Michel_G

Ik is nu een 38 minuten 18 jaar  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Heeft even geduurt voordat het zover was (18 jaar geduurt dus) maar eindelijk is het toch zo ver  :Big Grin: 

Vrijdag avond staat er een biertje klaar voor iedereen die zin heeft !!!

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ook deze jongen hier heeft vandaag de leeftijd van 16 bereikt. 

Een Legale wereldje gaat voor me open..:-)

----------


## djbirdie

gefeliciteerd! (of moet ik proost zeggen?  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Nou, gister mijn eerste (legaal) biertje gehad, Dus ja.. Wel degelijk proost! :-)

----------


## Freek Fokker

Hallo allemaal!

Het is vandaag dus exact een jaar geleden dat ik dit topic ben begonnen. Vanzelfsprekend ben ik dus nu 19 geworden. :Big Grin: [8D]

Oja mn rijbewijs heb ik dus ook al aardig lang in bezit, ook die nog ff het jaar aantikken.

----------


## voederbietel

freek gefeliciteerd
zelf ben ik vandaag 16 geworden (de leeftijd waarop je LEGAAL mag drinken! :Big Grin: )
helaas eerst examens

greetz frans

----------


## djbirdie

proost!  :Wink:

----------


## rinus bakker

Shit 
ik was de 14e mei jarig,
en had van de meesten hier op het forum wel de vader kunnen zijn.... 
dus wel laten het daar verder maar bij.

----------


## Carl

Gefeliciteerd Pa....
Wel een beetje vroeg begonnen in mijn geval dan.  :Wink: )

----------


## dokter dB

ik ben dus jarig! vandaar al 34 jaar die vuurpijlen in frankrijk....

----------


## LuxProDeo

> citaat:_Geplaatst door dokter dB_
> 
> ik ben dus jarig! vandaar al 34 jaar die vuurpijlen in frankrijk....



Hoi Barney, gefeliciteerd!  :Smile: 

34 is eg wel oud...

groet, Jorg

----------


## dokter dB

eee jorg! hehe oud hout bennik, zo ongeveer op de helft, bizar

----------


## Bastisito

Oja, ik ben dus vandaag jarig...

----------


## Sikkie

Ik ook! vandaag de 17 jaar bereikt...

Greetz,

Tom

----------


## Bigfoot

Yes vandaag 18 geworden [8D] :Big Grin: [^]

----------


## dj zedex

alle bij deze Gefeliciteerd iedereen die 18 is geworden (of gewoon verjaard) ik zelf ben 13.5 :Frown: ik wou dat ik 18 was :Big Grin:

----------


## DjFlo

Jaja nu 18 jaartjes geworden :Smile:  Eindelijk mag ik stemmen en autorijden!
NOu zo lekker slapen en dan voor de familie.
Groeten

Floris

----------


## soundcheckfrits

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin: er is er 1 jarig  hoera hoera  en dat ben IK  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: [ :Embarrassment: )]

en helaas uitgekomen op  de nix meer mogende leeftijd van 17 jaar

----------


## Ibvee

jammer, ik had gehoopt dat het iemand anders was  :Big Grin:  

maargoed, toch maar gefeliciteerd dan  :Wink:

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

Jep; tis zover. Gisteren al weer (5 november) 15 geworden [^][^]!!!



Groeten Hugo

----------


## DJP-BIM

jaaaaaaah over kleine 4 minuten alweer 19 jaartjes jong  :Wink:

----------


## soundcheckfrits

soundcheckfrits  feliciteerd je met je 19e verjaardag!!!

----------


## Controller

Ja ik ben al weer enkele uurtjes 21.

voor de kalender 26 november.

----------


## avo-dave

yayayaya

op 6 december weeral een kaarsje uitblazen... wie van de mensen op forum   ook nog? of ben ik alleen?

23 jaar en het wordt echt tijd dat ik die lampen leer vastdraaien...[ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ][ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door avo-dave_
> 
> yayayaya
> 
> op 6 december weeral een kaarsje uitblazen... wie van de mensen op forum   ook nog? of ben ik alleen?
> 
> 23 jaar en het wordt echt tijd dat ik die lampen leer vastdraaien...[][][]



Ik zal je 2 dagen voor zijn.  :Wink: 
Ik word dan 19! [8D]


/edit: vandaag dus!  :Smile:

----------


## soundcheckfrits

geveliciteerd, op naar de 20

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Helemaal vergeten[:I] Ben vorig weekend (26 november) 17 geworden. :Big Grin:

----------


## niesten

Dan ben ik toch nog niet te laat met mijn vermelding... :-)
Ik ben sinds 2 dec 32 geworden.....

Lang zal ik leeeeeve .........
(Ik zal het toch maar bij het versterken van anderen houden en niet zelf gaan zingen...)

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Gefeliciteerd dan maar  :Big Grin:

----------


## axs

Ik merk net in mijn profieltje dat ik 15 geworden ben sinds 9 augustus.
Sorry dat ik dat hier even ben vergeten te melden...
bij deze!



We zullen het maar met een forumprobleempje houden zeker? 
 :Wink:

----------


## moderator

Met de intrede van het nieuwe forum hereft een ieder de mogelijkheid om zijn verjaardag automatisch in de forum kalender op te laten nemen.

Blijft een stuk handiger zo'n nieuw forum :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

